# [Theme Request] Galaxy Green for CM7 - Shuji 2.2 Port



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.upwardspiral.Galaxy_Green

This is one of my favorite themes for CM7 but I want to go back to Shuji because I'm not liking CM7 as much. Can anyone port this theme over to Shuji?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

If more people ask for this, i will do so


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

make a similair one on uot kitchen bro. it may be hard to match the colors but you can customize the hell outta a theme...i just made my version of ICS for liberty 3...its beatiful


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd love to see this for vortex!


----------

